# Any centuries after Foxy's? (October 16th)



## Folsom_Blues (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking to ride a century before the snow (rain) falls. I planned on doing Foxy's but I need something later. I looked online but couldn't find anything afterwards.

Thanks in advance.

FB


----------



## norcalscot (Jul 2, 2003)

*Grizzly Century - Octboer 2nd*

The Grizzly Century in North Fork (http://www.grizzlycentury.org/) is run on the 2nd of October this year. It's a beautiful ride with scenic views of the Sierras and very little auto traffic. I highly reccommend it. It's the most scenic century in California IMHO...




Folsom_Blues said:


> I am looking to ride a century before the snow (rain) falls. I planned on doing Foxy's but I need something later. I looked online but couldn't find anything afterwards.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> FB


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

The Solvang Prelude in November - but it doesn't look like they have a century, just a metric.

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp


----------

